# string silencer poped off tonight



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

I posted this in my home state forum, but htought there would be more feedback if put in both spots...

I have a 2007 bowtech tribute, tonight while shooting int he back yard, I noticed something black fly out the corner of my eye right after I shot. I got to looking and it was one of the string silencers off the string, the little spider looking ones.

My question is how important is it ito the performance of the bow is it to have 1 silencer missing (top one) and the other one (bottom one) still on the string? WIll it mess up the bow? I will try to get into town and get it replaced but won't be able to till Wed or Thursday, and I ned to be practicing this week.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*anything that moves makes noise*

the peep . tubing . kisser etc all slow the string fast. and make noise. your string will not perform proper.just take the other off its probaly quiet enough without it. when bows get loud they are out of tune....


----------



## MSchleppe (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,

I would say that you are better off without the string silencers. They are just one more thing to go wrong and as mike 66 put it, it is probably quiet enough without. If you are definitely replacing it and are worried about performance I would pull the other one off until you can have them both replaced later at the shop. Likely it won't make a noticeable difference to the shot to only have one on there and it should not do anything at all to the bow.


----------



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I cut the other one off this evening and shot and had some grouping problems (3-4 inches) but I am contributing that to trying to listen to see if the bow was any louder or not... along with other distractions in the back yard.

Thanks again,
matt


----------



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I cut the other one off this evening and shot and had some grouping problems (3-4 inches) but I am contributing that to trying to listen to see if the bow was any louder or not... along with other distractions in the back yard.

Thanks again,
matt


----------

